# Konecto vinyl plank vs glue down vinyl



## VinylVixen (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in a quandry after looking at SO many vinyl products (it is the best option for our multi-pet household) as to which is the best. I would welcome all opinions and input from those who have any thoughts as to whether Mannington, Karndean and other glue-down plank products are better than the floating vinyl floors like Konecto. 

Anyone have experience, good or bad, with the Konecto?

Thoughts?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Mudd (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh God...

This forum was dominated by someone with a Konecto problem a while back and all sorts of opinions were thrown out on both sides.

Konecto is a decent floor. 

But my favorite vinyl plank floor is Karndean. That stuff is awesome! As far a designability, it's unmatched... borders, liners, waterjet-cut patterns, feature strips, design strips... it's the bomb.

That and it's waterproof. Not warer resistant... waterproof. And the glue is also basically waterproof after a 48 hour cure time. Karndean's K91 adhesive is a "private label" of a well-respected adhesive also known as Taylor 2091.

And durable? I took a plank of the VG5 the other day and tossed it out in the warehouse, drove the forklift back and forth over it a few times and then whacked it with a sledgehammer as a demo for a customer. The sledgehammer left a slight indention. And that's got the midgrade 0.5 mm wear layer. 

There's an even sturdier 0.7 mm line. 

There aren't many floors where you can say, "See this little crescent indentation that you don't even notice unless you bend over and squint at it? That's where I whacked it with a sledgehammer."

The stuff is marine rated for use on cruise ship decks with direct exposure to salt water and is warranteed for general exterior use (though not warranteed against fading in direct sunlight) as long as you use epoxy to adhere it. 

And that's my two cents.


----------



## VinylVixen (Mar 18, 2009)

*Karndean*

Funny that you mention Karndean...I just ordered samples yesterday. 

I've been wondering about the whole Konecto thing...guess I'm veering away from it now.

So, I've asked and not received any answer yet...any idea of price range I should be expecting for the Karndean? The manufacturer obviously doesn't disclose since they are solely a distribution center....I just don't want to be gouged in my ignorance.

Any help?

Also, if I need to float AND seal my floor (I live in Texas, near Galveston, moisture in slab is a definite) will the Karndean adhesive still adhere with all the additional product on the concrete slab?

Tks again!
Amy


----------



## Mudd (Dec 29, 2008)

I sold flooring in Fort Worth/Dallas for 8 years. Mostly slabs and lots of moisture.

Never had a problem with Karndean. Literally.

Don't seal the slab; that can affect how glue bonds to it. Mop your slab with vinegar and water a couple days prior to the installation.

The K91 adhesive can handle moisture. After 48 hour cure time, it's supposed to be waterproof.

Had a customer whose house flooded and the Karndean area was under water for several days. Major damage to everything but the Karndean.

It has been some years since I left that area. We were selling Van Gogh style at $2.99 per sf back then. Am now in Alaska where shipping costs are high; selling Van Gogh style for $4.49 here and now.


----------



## sher (Feb 25, 2010)

What about in a cabin where it is unheated (down to 40 degrees below zero) for 6 months of the year? I really like the look of either Konecto Prestige or Karndean Art Select. Thanks.


----------

